# Saddest of Days at Glenn Cottage Eggery



## Rebbetzin (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so sad today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yesterday I put my four hens out early in the morning to play in the chicken tractor.  As always I moved the tractor around to give them some grass weeds to eat. Our recent rain has made lots of nice weeds in the yard. 

Anyhow, I lost track of time while doing other things, and they were in the sun too long. Two of my Buff Orpingtons couldn't  take the heat. My Barred Rocks were fine. But, Ophelia was already dead when I went out to check them. And poor Olivia died in my arms as I was attempting to cool her off with water from the hose.  

I feel so HORRIBLE today.  I keep crying. It was completley preventable!  I am so sorry I didn't put them back in the coop when it started to get warm.  I am just heart broken!

For those in warm climates, please learn from my stupidity...

Some photos of my beloved Ophelia and Olivia for a Memorial.

Olivia and Ophelia as a chicks.

First Day Home
Three days old

















As young Pullets






As Hens

Oliva






Ophelia being camera shy.






And last one that makes me really sad.
Me holding Olivia. earlier this year.






Now I have my two Barred Rocks, Rosalind and Roxanne, and Roxanne is egg bound.. or something... her tush is all swollen. I have tried to help her by warm water soaks, massage of her swollen tush, nothing helps, I feel no egg up there, she is eating and drinking and pecking just like normal. 

This is not a good day!


----------



## glenolam (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for your troubles!  I hope things turn around for you!


----------



## tiffanyh (Aug 16, 2010)

We all make mistakes. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!  Remember accidents do happen, we are only human.  You didnt' do anything intentionally, it was just an unfortunate mistake.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2010)

You have my sympathies.  It is a very sad thing to loose your animals.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your girls. Try not to beat yourself up so much.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 17, 2010)

Im soooo sorry for your loss...I hope you find peace...we all make mistakes is right...we do the best we can for them...I have Orpingtons too...nice and friendly birds..very mild mannered...Im sorry again...


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll join you for a cryfest.  
Scroll down my blog to see my 2008 and 2009 losses.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=858


----------



## Rebbetzin (Aug 19, 2010)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> I'll join you for a cryfest.
> Scroll down my blog to see my 2008 and 2009 losses.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=858


Yes, losing dogs and horses is much more of an emotional blow than the chickens.  I hate to think about Spartacus getting older. Big dogs don't live so long sometimes.


----------

